# Ron's generosity has no limits!!



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Here is the backstory:

I contacted Ron a couple of weeks ago and expressed an interest in a new humidor. Being the generous BOTL he is, he was more than happy to help me out. After several iterations I finially decidied on the Treasure Dome, manufactured by Quality Importers. Knowing Ron I knew that I had to cover all the angles. I established with Ron that he would ship directly from the manufacturer so that he didn't have any opportunity to tamper with the package. Reluctantly he agreed to these rules but requested that I pay after I had a chance to inspect the humidor and verify it was the one I wanted.

Fast forward to today:

After receiving the package and inspecting the contents I pm'd Ron for payment details. What happened next was totally unexpected. I thought I had all the angles covered but Ron totally sneaked this one by me. Included in the reply what just this ominous messege.

*I guess Florida takes out another Texan!!!!!!!*

I'm truely humbled by Ron's generosity. Everyone join me in bumbing Ron's RG to a level he truely deserves.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Super nice bomb, just the way it goes here. Time to fill it up. You wouldn't happen to have an address you want to post would you


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

HAHA! He got you good!:tu


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Another epic bomb from the master himself, nice job Ron. A great hit on very deserving brother.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Hats off to Ron. A whole other league!

Al


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Hats off to Ron. A whole other league!
> 
> Al


:tpd::tpd::tpd:


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Dayum.
Way to be, Ronzo!!! :tu


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hahahahah! Ron busted your a$$! :r:mn Nice hit Ron, you are a sneaky one!! Rack, How are you ever gonna fill it up?


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Holy Beautiful Humidors Batman. That is just something to behold right there......and the reply from Ron, that is second to none. 

Classic hit....just Classic!!


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Volt said:


> Super nice bomb, just the way it goes here. Time to fill it up. You wouldn't happen to have an address you want to post would you





malinois1 said:


> Hahahahah! Ron busted your a$$! :r:mn Nice hit Ron, you are a sneaky one!! Rack, How are you ever gonna fill it up?


Need to let it properly season for a little while then I'll fill it up. Trust me that thing is already full. It just doesn't know it yet. :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Damn.....he did take you out!!:r:r


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice hit!! Which Ron are we talking about here? RonC? RonYY? Some other Ron?


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

MikeyC said:


> Nice hit!! Which Ron are we talking about here? RonC? RonYY? Some other Ron?


The one and only bombing bastage Ron1YY.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

rack04 said:


> The one and only bombing bastage Ron1YY.


OHHHHH! I thought it was Ron Jeremy. 

*Ron1YY* has quite the reputation as one of the jungle's finest. :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

rack04 said:


> I'm truely humbled by Ron's generosity. Everyone join me in bumbing Ron's RG to a level he truely deserves.


Ron is one of the most generous BOTLs you could ever meet.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't get it.

He sent you an empty box?

That doesn't sound very brotherly. I mean, ohhhhhhh ... very nice.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Nice looking Humi there Justin :r Enjoy it Bro :tu !!!!!


Ron


I never forget a beating!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Ron is one helluva BOTL!!! :tu


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Ron is Club Stogie! He is the epitome of what this community stands for! Sweet humi there, Justin. Texas will never be the same...


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

He got you good! Very nice looking humidor! I don't know if I would post pictures of an empty humidor... :ss


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Ron is one of the most generous BOTLs you could ever meet.





Mr.Maduro said:


> Ron is one helluva BOTL!!! :tu


Tom and Patrick are definitely right about this!

Nice hit, Ron! But, Justin, you kinda deserved it. :ss

When will the madness end?!?!?!?


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

haha, nice hit, sneaky gorillas are lurking all around this place 

James


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

_"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Ron1YY again."_

I'll get you soon Bro!! :tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Ron is one of the most generous BOTLs you could ever meet.


I agree 100%. :tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> _"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Ron1YY again."_
> 
> I'll get you soon Bro!! :tu


Got him for ya... :tu (and for me, and for Rack, and for the long list of his "victims"...)


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

dunng said:


> He got you good! Very nice looking humidor! I don't know if I would post pictures of an empty humidor... :ss


Trust me, it's got plenty of company waiting for it to properly season.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

The Dakotan said:


> Nice hit, Ron! But, Justin, you kinda deserved it.


Who me? Texas vs. Indiana vs. Florida. A war that will go down in history. I don't know when or how but Ron you haven't heard the last of me.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> _"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Ron1YY again."_
> 
> I'll get you soon Bro!! :tu


I also got him for you.


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

rack04 said:


> Who me? Texas vs. Indiana vs. Florida. A war that will go down in history. I don't know when or how but Ron you haven't heard the last of me.


Yes you! You've sent out some crazy bombs! Yes, the wars between the states has been devastating and unfinished. hmmmm ... :ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Ron is one helluva BOTL!!! :tu


:tpd:

That is so cool....:tu


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

:r
That's Ron.
Sneaky Florida Bastage!!!


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Very nice. Gives a Munkey some ideas. hehe


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

That little sumbitch needs a big hug.
I think I'm gonna go see him.


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

No idea why it posted twice. I've discovered I have nothing intelligent to say today. *zips lip*


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Blueface said:


> :r
> That's Ron.
> Sneaky Florida Bastage!!!


:r:r


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> :r
> That's Ron.
> Sneaky Florida Bastage!!!


:r Runs in the crew!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

That was a hella hit way to go Ron.:tu


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

the man just gives and gives. he is the epitome of a true BoTL. good on you Ron, congrats Justin.

scottie


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

Good job ron!!


----------

